# December 2013 Theme Voting



## Fin (Nov 21, 2013)

Poll closes November 28th at 11:59 PM GMT time.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2013)

end of the road...been down it so many times.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 21, 2013)

When I suggested End of the Road, Michele Soavi's Dellamorte Dellamore was running through my head. After thinking about it more, no way was a 650 word story going to work its way out of me.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 22, 2013)

I see tons of possibilities with these prompts.


----------



## midnightpoet (Nov 22, 2013)

I voted for "end of the road,"  but a "light in the attic" would be a challenge, especially if the old haunted house on a hill cliche can be avoided (and with this group, I'll bet it can).


----------



## godofwine (Nov 22, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> When I suggested End of the Road, Michele Soavi's Dellamorte Dellamore was running through my head. After thinking about it more, no way was a 650 word story going to work its way out of me.



I like end of the road for this one. I already have the story in my mind, all i need is direction. Can't wait.


----------

